# 3M Renaissance Vertical Mouse drivers for OSX?



## JeffCGD (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm trying out a 3M Renaissance vertical mouse (pistol grip type ergonomic mouse), as I'm having some repetitive strain issues after many years of heavy traditional mouse use (even with nice mice). I've found that it is a reasonable alternative, however all of it's mouse buttons don't work under the generic OSX USB mouse driver - specifically, it's 'Click-drag' lower button is non-functional. Hardware specific drivers for it are only available for Windows.

Has anyone heard of third party versions for Mac OSX? I've heard that some support has been enabled on Linux, but I'm not sure to what extent.

Also, does anyone know if there is an optical version, without a mouseball? I gave those archaic things up years ago.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 19, 2005)

To see if you can get the mouse fully working, try out USB Overdrive. It may help.


----------

